

Are your add-ons e10s compatible? (Firefox Electrolysis multi-process) - ck2
http://arewee10syet.com/

======
ck2
This is the next big leap for Firefox:

[https://wiki.mozilla.org/Electrolysis](https://wiki.mozilla.org/Electrolysis)

[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/Add-
ons/Working_with_mul...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/Add-
ons/Working_with_multiprocess_Firefox)

